# Caught smokin' a bone!



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Peer pressure


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

He didn't learn it from me! :


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

How cute! I'm Luna (and Flynn's mom). We met Otto one day on a hike with Gracie too. Luna was the one chasing shadows...fortunately she's gotten over that.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Ottosmama* Wonderful photos   Stunning dog.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He's one cool dude! 8)


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hasn't kicked the habit yet! 

Thanks guys!! Luna and Flynn's mom, welcome!!! So glad to see you've made it on here and to hear that Luna's shadow obsession passed!! We loved little Luna, hope to meet again!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I've got one of those smokers too!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

These photos are too cute!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Not a real one but hey " I'm smokin' hot! " 8)


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin just cant quit them...


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

caught in the act...drinking my Red Bull..they start early in Yorkshire..


----------

